# My cat fish....



## whitemore55 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hello guys,

My cat fish is 4 months year old. But within few days in its body i saw some new spot which are red color. Is this really about worried? Please anyone tell me. If it is a dies-es then what to do?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, that depends. Sometimes it's perfectly normal. You didn't say what kind of catfish it is, so I couldn't guess about the normalcy of it. Anyway, even if it's not normal, it's usually not so bad and clears up on it's own if the water is clean. On the other hand, it might be serious. My advice is to first make sure the tank and water are clean and see what happens.


----------

